# Dog won't retrieve can I do anything about it



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a female Britney that will run to the bird and just trap it against the ground and won't pick it up. If you throw a dummy for her she runs to it and once again won't pick it up. Is there something I can do to get her to retrieve.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Look above this thread in the "Sticky" posts. There are a couple of methods up there to deal with this issue.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

i would suggest you ff the dog and if you already didi then somting wong


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

i have not ff yet you think it will really work


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I need the same what is FF? My dog has brought 1 bird back (by a leg.)


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

its force fetching there is forums about it in here it is supposed to work well


----------



## boudreaux13 (Jul 16, 2008)

try Richard Wolters method of ff, he has books and dvds on amazon.com (game dog)


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Be careful when you are talking about Force Fetching... 
done wrong and it can ruin a dog.

I am not saying that it is bad... but like any pressure training tool you need to understand what you are reenforcing... there is a good article in the sticky's above... search the forum here also... it has been a topic of much conversation.

But be as informed as you can...


----------



## BobbyR (Jul 30, 2008)

Will he bring back a bird wing? I would first but your dog on a 30ft long line ,and get the dog to play with the wing. if your dog grabs it praise him. Try making it fun before you try force retreve....hope this helps :-?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

How old of a dog are we talking about?


----------

